# Laughing Dog kibble



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Laughing Dog, Inc., California based pet food company, uses a vacuum infusion process that actually infuses, rather than just coating, the kibble with enzymes and probiotics and also uses coconut oil in their kibble formulas.

Here's their link on the vacuum infusion process (I guess they would say it makes their kibble superior to any other)

Laughing Dog Inc. - Natural, Healthy Pet Food Products

An 8 pound bag of "Brave Dog" (adult kibble) costs just under $30 which puts it right up there with Horizon Legacy (which I currently feed) and Orijen.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I noticed this brand, yesterday, when I was at my local health food store...I kind of had sticker shock, lol!  So, I picked up the bag and read the ingredients...fully expecting something incredibly special...unique...original...and found this:
Ingredients:

CHICKEN MEAL, FISH MEAL (W/HERRING), WHOLE OATS, WHOLE BARLEY, CHICKEN FAT (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS, CITRIC ACID (AS A PRESERVATIVE)), WHOLE BROWN RICE, POTATO, WHITE RICE, DEHYDRATED ALFALFA, DEHYDRATED KELP, TOMATO POMACE, LAMB MEAL, SUNFLOWER OIL, TAPLOW VITAMIN/MINERAL PACK, BLUEBERRIES, CARROTS, CELERY, DRIED EGG PRODUCT, LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUS, LACTOBACILLUS CASEI, CRANBERRY MEAL, LACTOBACILLUS PLANTARIUM, BIFIDOBACTERIUM BIFIDUM, STREPTOCOCCUS FAECIUM, CHICORY ROOT, GREEN TEA EXTRACT, DRIED YEAST, GARLIC OIL, FOLIC ACID, ASCORBIC ACID (VITAMIN C), VITAMIN E (AS PRESERVATIVE), ZINC, IRON, MAGANESE, COPPER, IODINE, COBALT, SELENIUM, VITAMIN E, RIBOFLAVIN, NIACIN, D-PANTOTHENIC ACID, THIAMINE, VITAMIN A, PYRIDOXINE, FOLIC ACID, BIOTIN, VITAMIN B12, VITAMIN D3.

Good, solid, ordinary ingredients. It looks like a very good food...I just don't quite understand why the high price??


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

looks ok, little confused about the whole fish meal with herring? why not just use herring meal?
I think its expensive for something with grains though.
but I think this is the reasoning behind the cost, which sounds like a bunch of mumbo, imo, I'd rather feed grain free


> With this unique technology we add active enzymes that are found only in raw diets, and probiotics enzymes, the good bacteria.
> The kibble enters the large round chamber and then is gently rotated inside while we out all the air. Then the liquids, in our case it would be the chicken fat and the fish oil, Omega 369's and the enzymes and probiotics, are sprayed on the kibbles located in the vacuum chamber and thoroughly coated.
> 
> We then allow the air to re-enter the VIS under a controlled system. As the air goes in it pushes the liquid that is coating the kibble and it actually pushes it inside. Subsequent entries of air push the liquids further into the kibble.
> At the end of the process, which takes no longer than a few minutes, the kibble comes out dry but with the exact measured amount of oils in it and of course the still active enzymes and probiotics. This process is very unique and ensures a non-degradable product. Laughing Dog Natural pet foods also contain high levels of Omega 3, 6 and 9 essential fatty acids.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Come on, 8 pounds for 29 bucks plus shipping...Plus it has some fillers and I could not find anything about them not using ethoxyquin on thier website. I get a 29.5 pound bag of Orijen for 54 bucks and TOTW is even cheaper. It is a good food, but I would never say it is in Orijens, Evo or TOTW's league .


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sticking with Horizon Legacy grain free, but I thought the whole vacuum infusion process was interesting and unique. This company really goes the extra mile to produce a kibble with a lot of grains and some unnecessary fillers in it. I would have to think that the process is what jacks up the price, not the ingredients.


----------

